
[WordPress THEME] Semantic UI for WordPress - njordon
This project incorporates Semantic UI into a starter (aka developer) theme for WordPress. This project also includes some useful techniques for creating fast, responsive, and easy-to-maintain themes for WordPress. Please keep in mind this theme is meant to be developed for your specific application; and is not meant to be used &quot;as-is.&quot;<p>Demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;semantic-wordpress.gopagoda.io&#x2F;
Download: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ProjectCleverWeb&#x2F;Semantic-UI-WordPress
======
hanniabu
Demo: [http://semantic-wordpress.gopagoda.io/](http://semantic-
wordpress.gopagoda.io/)

Download: [https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-
WordPress](https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-WordPress)

